# Now there's a headline you don't see everyday!



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Flying car crashes near Vernon, B.C., school


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Interesting. I thought it was just going to be an article about a car that went out of control.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice car. Too bad gravity had a say to it.


----------

